# الحصول على شهادة البيسك اصبح مستحيلا



## سامح الفيومى (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
من يصدق ان سعر كورس البيسك اصبح ثمنه 36 الف جنيه مصرى
ولما يحدث هذا؟؟
الله اعلم
كيف يمكننا الحصول على البيسك؟؟
وكيف يمكن الحصول على وظيفة مهندس طيران بدون البيسك؟؟


----------



## meid79 (17 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم يا م / سامح
انت متأكد ان سعره باهظ كده؟ غريبة اوي


----------



## سامح الفيومى (20 أغسطس 2009)

متأكد ميه الميه ومش عارف اعمل ايه


----------



## المهندس محمد مرزوق (24 أغسطس 2009)

يااااااااااه 36الف معقول


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (24 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته...
كل عام وأنتم بخير جميعا ورمضان كريم علينا جميعا,
بالنسبة لموضوع البيزك اللي المهندس سامح بيتكلم عليه,, فأنا ليهع توضيح بسيط.
وهوا إنه في مصر فيه مكانين بيعطوا فرقة البيزك أساسية مهندسين وهي الفرقة اللازمة لبدأ العمل في مجال هندسة صيانة الطيران في مصر,..
المكانين هما: قطاع التدريب الفني بشركة مصر للطيران وده موجود في مطار القاهرة الدولي قرب صالة السفر رقم واحد ,’ وسعر فرقة البيزك فيها للمهندسين هيكل ومحرك (ميكانيكا بأنواعها) حوالي 14400 جنية مصري وأقرب فرقة سيتم عقدها هتكون إن شاء الله علي أول السنة الجديدة 2010 , في حدود أربع شهور تقريبا واللي عنده استعداد يروح يقدم من دلوقتي قبل ماالعدد يكتمل,, وأنا شخصيا بأرشحها عن الخيار البديل التاني,

أما البديل أو المكان الثاني: هوا معهد هندسة الطيران بمطار إمبابة.. أو كما اطلقوا عليه حديثا أكاديمية الطيران المصرية , ودي مقرها مطار إمبابة,, قريب جدا من شارع السودان وميدان لبنان..
قصة المصاريف في المعهد كالتالي.,. المعهد كان بيعطي الفرقة دي الأول ب 6000 جنية مصري, (طبعا انا قصدي الفرقة أساسية مهندسين ميكانيكا) وبصراحة دي كانت الميزة الوحيده للمعهد,, هوا إن سعرها أأقل من نصف سعر فرقة مصر للطيران,, لكن لم يكن هناك اي مزايا أخري علي الإطلاق,, سواء المعامله السيئة أو ضعف المستوي الفني من شرح وخلافة,,
لكن من حوالي اسبوعين تقريبا,, تحدد معاد الفرقه الجديدة وتحدد ليها سعر 6500 دولار أمريكي,, اي مايعادل حوالي 35000 جنية مصري,, طبعا الكلام ده فارغ والناس امتنعت عن التقديم,,. وده طبعا رد فعل طبيعي,,, لأن الميزة الوحيده اللي كانوا بيتمتعوا بيها راحت,, وهيا السعر المخفض,,
لكن كنتيجة لرد فعل الناس,, اضطرت ادارة المعهد لتخفيض سقف المصروفات,لتصبح كالتالي::
مهندسين ميكانيا الطيران(خريجي طيران جامعه القاهرة وأبناء المعهد نفسة) الفرقة ليهم أصبحت ب 2500 دولار أمريكي أي مايعادل في حدود 13500 جنية مصري,
مهندسين ميكانيكا أي تخصص اخر بخلاف طيران 2700 دولار أي مايعادل 14500 جنية,,,
ومعاد الفرقة للي عاوز يقدم., هاتبدأ في شهر أكتوبر القادم ان شاء الله..
والله الموفق,


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (25 أغسطس 2009)

> قصة المصاريف في المعهد كالتالي.,. المعهد كان بيعطي الفرقة دي الأول ب 6000 جنية مصري, (طبعا انا قصدي الفرقة أساسية مهندسين ميكانيكا) وبصراحة دي كانت الميزة الوحيده للمعهد,, هوا إن سعرها أأقل من نصف سعر فرقة مصر للطيران,, لكن لم يكن هناك اي مزايا أخري علي الإطلاق,, سواء المعامله السيئة أو ضعف المستوي الفني من شرح وخلافة,,
> لكن من حوالي اسبوعين تقريبا,, تحدد معاد الفرقه الجديدة وتحدد ليها سعر 6500 دولار أمريكي,



ازاى يضاعفوا ثمن الكورس كلللللللللللللللل دة

من 6000 جنية الى 35000 جنية حاجة مبالغ فيها جدااااااااااااااا

و مصر للطيران ب 14000 و افضل من امبابة مين هياخد الكورس فى امبابة بعد كدة؟؟؟


----------



## سامح الفيومى (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على توضيح المهندس محمد ولكن ما حدث كان بعد عناء واعتراض


----------



## ahmad209 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

shokran lel m3lomat


----------



## م/ مصطفي (4 نوفمبر 2009)

فعلا دي مهزلــــــــه ,, 
و نتمني ان الموضوع يتعـــدل في اقــرب وقت ممكــــن 

انا الحمدلله اخد الدوره دي مجانا و لله الحمــــد , و اتنمي التوفيق للجميع من كل قلبــي 

لكن لو عدينا مشكله الدوره الاساسيه الـ basic ... فهنقع امام مشكله اخري و هي شهاده الـ without !!!

كان الله معانا


----------

